# Permanent residence for spouse



## Philisiwe (Nov 18, 2018)

Good day

I need help and opinions on this platform please. I currently am on a critical skills visa and now want to apply for permanent residence. My wife is still in Zimbabwe and not on a spousal visa. Will it be possible for me to include her in my perm residence application? If not, want are the options available for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi 

You have two options

1. Your wife can apply for a relative visa to join you in South Africa. Once she is in SA then you can both priced to apply for your PR

2. You can apply for your PR and once granted, your spouse can then proceed to apply for her PR in Zim. However you need to consider prolonged processing timelines if you follow tho route

My recommendation is consider option one above


----------

